# Question regarding Blue Card



## canadian7 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello,

I'm a Canadian, 23yo university graduate, and I've just been offered a job in the finance field in Germany. My employer is in the process of submitting an application for a regular temporary resident permit for me.

My question is as follows: the salary is 40k, so below the 50.8k threshold for the Blue Card. However, they are also paying for an apartment for me (as well as laptop, phone), which is a value of up to 1,000 euros a month. Let's say the apartment's market rental value is 900 euros a month. My true earnings are 40k + (900*12) = 50,800 - which is exactly the threshold level for Blue Card. Do you guys know if this would make me eligible for the Blue Card? should I tell my employer to submit a Blue Card application instead of a regular residence permit. The reason I think this may make sense is because as far as I know, deductions from my salary will be made on a gross salary greater than the 40k, to account for the paid-for apartment.

Any insights?


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

monetary benefits = geldwerte Leistungen, should be able as salary plus..
matter of negotiation I thought


----------

